# clouding substrates



## Nick16 (25 May 2009)

hi, does this happen to all substrates? when i touch mine (aquabasis and akadama) it clouds so much its annoying. does this happen with other stuff like eco complete, the red sea stuff or ADA stuff? can i have your guys personal experiances on this matter.

cheers


----------



## Superman (25 May 2009)

In both ADA Aquasoil Amazonia and Tropica Planted Substrate capped by gravel meant that I'd get clouding if I messed with the substrate.
It's never been too bad but could be easily resolved in an hour or so with filter floss or a few water changes.


----------



## Nick16 (25 May 2009)

yeah, its just a pain. i was wondering if its like that with all substrates or just 'clay' based ones. (i know alot are clay based)


----------



## Superman (25 May 2009)

Just to add, that I was never sure if the cloud was from the substrate or just muck.


----------



## TDI-line (25 May 2009)

Yep, when i resscape my 720 litre with ADA aquasoil, once i've pulled out all the plants, i have to leave the tank for 24 hours to get some visibility back.


----------



## Nick16 (25 May 2009)

ahh, right, looks like i will have to put up and shut up   . (im a perfectionist you see   )

im going to set my 120L up as a breeding tank but i cant decide what to breed. im going to try corries but wondering if there is anything else. i was thinking so CRS or something. (if these breed)


----------



## Mark Evans (25 May 2009)

for me it's a case of getting everything positioned right, then fill slowly (the newspaper way) and bingo leave it for a few months.

i'm using aquabsis at the shop and it's crystal from day 2, but it will be if you leave it alone


----------



## Nick16 (25 May 2009)

yeah, but i fiddle which is annoying.   but anyway guys cheers for the help, i know its not just the jbl and akadama.


----------



## amy4342 (26 May 2009)

I've never had a problem with eco-complete


----------



## dsandson (26 May 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> yeah, but i fiddle which is annoying.


  

lol, anyway, I have JBL in one tank and akadama only in the other. The JBL does cloud up with a red colour in the water for about an hour after ripping a plant up. The akadama only clouds up with a little mulm, which soon clears too, so tis probably just the aquabasis.


----------



## LondonDragon (26 May 2009)

I had that problem with ADA Amazonia II, except that the cloudiness stayed for 5 months non stop LOL

Until I replaced it with Oli's Naturesoil and no more problems, I can fo whatever I want with the substrate and water always clear, and in my main tank its even better only gravel lol no such problems


----------

